# Welche Wathose????



## Halo (20. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte im nächsten Jahr zum ersten Mal auf Meerforelle gehen.

Ein Kollege, der schon seit Jahren in der Wathose steht, sagte er hätte schon viele Wathosen ausprobiert. Alle wurden mit der Zeit undicht, deshalb schwört er einzig auf Jenzi, 5 mm.

Bevor ich mir eine Wathose zulege, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mit Wathosen mitteilen würdet.


Petri Heil
Halo  |kopfkrat


----------



## Gnilftz (20. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Wathose????*

Moinsen,
gucksu hier 
Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja weiter...
Ansonsten mein Tip

Bei Simms, Vision, Orvis, Loop, Bare oder Patagonia liegst Du nicht verkehrt. Die genannten Namen spielen aber schon ne eigene Preisliga. 
Wenn Du nur 1-5x pro Jahr in die Ostsee steigst, dann such Dir was billigeres! 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (22. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Wathose????*

Bei häufigen angeln empfiehlt sich auch eine atmungsaktive Wathose.

Sven


----------



## Borsti (25. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Wathose????*

Ron Thompson kann ich nicht empfehlen. Hab kalte und nasse Eier bekommen. :vDas ist wohl schon vielen anderen passiert.
Inzwischen hab ich ne atmungsaktive von Beer-Collection. Nicht umsonst, aber sehr gut. Gibt's hier.
Gruß,
Borsti


----------



## Böx (25. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Wathose????*

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr eine Scierra Tundra und den Scierra Ipac Watschuh dazu geleistet. War alles nicht ganz billig aber ich muss sagen der erste Eindruck war schon mal sehr gut. Ich konnte sie allerdings erst einmal kurz im Juni testen. Der kommende Herbst und Winter wird zeigen was sie kann.


----------



## spin-paule (29. August 2005)

*AW: Welche Wathose????*

High Leuts,
habe mich im AB mal wegen einer Neoprenwathose erkundigt (Siehe Anhang). Leider gibt es viel Für und Wieder und ich komm´ zu den Schluß, dass es letztendlich auch ein wenig Glücksache ist.
Habe mir "auf gut Glück" heute eine 4,5mm Hose von Gamakatsu mit Filzsohle gekauft. Fühlt sich gut an und dicht ist sie auch... bis jetzt. Konnte aber nichts über die Firma googln (ausser Haken). Wenn jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Wathose/Firma hat, dann bitte melden. 

Gruß,
Spin-Paule

Anhang:

*Welche Wathose????*



​

Moinsen,
gucksu hier 
Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja weiter...
Ansonsten mein Tip

Bei Simms, Vision, Orvis, Loop, Bare oder Patagonia liegst Du nicht verkehrt. Die genannten Namen spielen aber schon ne eigene Preisliga. 
Wenn Du nur 1-5x pro Jahr in die Ostsee steigst, dann such Dir was billigeres! 

Greetz
Heiko 





atmungsaktive von Simms (Freestone)



Neopren : Scierra Tundra (seit drei Jahren keine Probleme)
Athmungsaktiv : Simms (ebenfalls schon drei Jahre ohne Probleme)



Lass blos die Finger von der Supratex...die hat Scierra nie dicht bekommen. Mit der Tundra triffst du, obwohl günstiger, die bessere Wahl.



Bei Askari habe ich die Garantie für die Blue River viermal in Anspruch nehmen müssen. Ging anstandslos, da 5 jahre Garantie, aber irgendwann nervt das. Bin dann auf ne atmungsaktive von Simms (Freestone) umgestiegen und möchte diese nicht mehr missen



seit Herbst ´03 benutze ich eine "Capture" 4.5mm Neopren-Wathose (leider keine Filzsohle) die es bei Moritz von ich meine 130 auf 70€ reduziert gab.
Gimmick: eingebauter Watgürtel 
Bislang bin ich zufrieden mit dem Teilchen und solch feuchte Vorkommnisse wie an den ganzen Scierras



Ich fische seit ca. 3 Jahren eine Viking Rubber in 4.5 Millimeter mit Filzsohle. Ich wüsste nicht, was man an der noch verbessern könnte....Habe sie damals für 150 Euro



seit drei Jahren eine AQUA Z, nie undicht, bequeme weiche Boots, zeitlos elegantes tiefschwarz, Neoprenqualität sehr gut (sehr wichtig, nicht allein die Materialstärke zählt !), auch bei Wassertemperatur um Null Grad noch schön muggelig. 
Und alles für unter 150 €. So, feddich.



Seit ca. 5 Jahren Snowbee 5mm und bis dato weder Dichtigkeitsprobleme noch Kältegefühle.

Ich steige jetzt auf atmungsaktiv um, da das Neopren am kilometermachen hindert 
(nach 1 km "Neoprenwandern" Schwitzwasser bis zum Knie ). 
Ich hoffe, ich bekomme die Isolierung so hin, dass ich 2 Stunden am Stück inner Otze 
stehen kann, ohne dass mir was abfällt .

__________________





....abfallen wird wohl nichts, aber nach ca. 15 min. werden gewisse Teile auf Rosinen-Größe geschrumpft sein. 
Atmungsaktive im Winter ist eindeutig nur was für Singles ;-)





Kenn ich...
Dachte schon meine Büx wär undicht 1 km in 5mm Neopren kommt nem Marathonlauf gleich Auch was den Flüssigkeitsverlust angeht 

Ich hab zwei Büxen von "Supra Shoe" Neo und Atmungsaktiv, beide seit 1 Jahr dicht, Kostenpunkt jeweils knappe 70€!! Da freut sich der "Finanzminister" 

Es gibt sicher bessere, aber nicht für den Preis!!

Werde aber auch vermutlich gänzlich auf Atmungsaktiv umsteigen und das ganze mit Watschuhen und Büx extra, hab ein paar Rückenprobleme und wenn Du in Neopren schwitzt "wie' Ochs", kann das leicht zum Feuchtigkeitsstau am Rücken kommen, dann beim Ausziehen noch den kalten Novemberwind ins Kreuz... Und das war's... kannst Dich tagelang nicht rühren...



nachdem ich mit 2 Cormoran Wathosen etwas Pech hatte (Wassereinbruch zwischen den beiden grossen Zehen ) habe ich mir eine Aqua zugelegt. Mit dieser Hose bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Super Verarbeitung und gute Passform. Und das wichtigste: sie ist dicht und warm . Auch für grosse und vollschlanke Leut' eine gute Wahl. Diese Hose fällt sehr groß aus (Schuhgröße 2 Nummern kleiner als normal wählen!) und reicht mir bis (1,93 m) bis unter die Achseln.



Ich habe mir gerade die Aqua Z gekauft. Diese *Wathose* macht auf mich in Sachen Verarbeitung(gut verklebte Nähte, weiche Gummisriefel mit Filzsohle) einen sehr guten Eindruck. Leider hatte jetzt doch meine Neoprenwathose von Viking nach 7(!) Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Leider wird das Modell nicht mehr hergestellt, sonst hätte ich so eine wieder genommen.



Tach. Also meine Kumpels und ich hatten über Jahre diverse Ron Thomsons. Die waren ALLE (8-10 Hosen) am Schritt undicht und wir dachten schon, die präsenile Inkontinenz hätte zugeschlagen... Haben sie immer auf Kulanz ausgetauscht bekommen, ist aber trotzdem Schrott, wenn man für zwei Wochen zur Küste fährt und immer n nassen Arsch hat. Danach bin ich auf Scierra Tundra umgestiegen. Die hab ich jetz seit 3 oder 4 Jahren und ich kann nur sagen - SUPERTEIL!!! Kann ich wämstens empfehlen.



Ich habe seid zwei Jahren ein Ron Thomson und bin echt zufrieden, keine Ahnung ob ich mit dem Teil einfach Glück hatte oder Ihr alle Pech. Das Ding ist absolut dicht! Ist ne schwarze mit Kautschukstiefeln und Filzsohle.



*Also ich habe hier ja jetzt schon nen paar mal was von einer Aqua Z Wathose gelesen*





Kann ich nur empfehlen- bei guter Pflege halten diese Hosen sehr lange...
Kosten ca. 130 Euro (5mmNeopren mit Filzsohle)



Trage Shimano ------- undicht!!



Meine zweite Seahwak hat vor kurzem wieder ziemlich genau nach einem Jahr Wassereinbruch gehabt...selbe Stelle.
Mein Mitstreiter Drillingshase hatte Wasserprobleme direkt am Stiefel bei seiner nagelneuen schwarzen Ron Thomsen !
So standen wir da im nassen...aber Hauptsache man war mal wieder raus und hat neue Leute getroffen





Ich habe seit Urzeiten eine Viking in 4.5 Millimeter mit Gummisohle habe damals 230 DM bezahlt und die hält immer noch ich hänge sie nur zum trocknen an den Gummiestiefel auf.



Ich habe seit Jahren eine *Wathose* von Behr. Das Mistding will nicht kaputt gehen



Moin,
ich fische mittlerweile meine 5. *Wathose* und bin jetzt endlich mal sehr zufrieden.
Es ist eine Neoprenwathose von "Viking" (dän. Hersteller) mit Füsslingen. Weiterhin habe ich noch eine Vision Extrem (Atmungsaktiv) die auch absolut top ist. Leider waren auch beide nicht ganz billig aber sie sind ihr Geld wert.
Meine erste war eine Baleno und hat ca. 3 Monate gehalten, die zweite von Askari ca. 'nen halbes Jahr, die dritte von Seahawk ca. 5 Monate. Die vierte war dann die Vision die mich noch nicht im stich gelassen hat und zu guter letzt die Viking die ebenfalls hält was sie verspricht.
Gruß



Hatte vorher eine von Behr, die in etwa 10 Jahren mehrere hundert Einsätze in der Ostsee mitgemacht hat. Zum Schluß sind leider die Solen abgelaufen und dadurch undicht geworden. Würde mir jederzeit wieder eine von Behr zulegen, kann nicht mehr lange dauern 
Gruß Henning





Ich habe eine Ron Thompson,kann aber nur jedem davon abraten. Der Händler mußte mir das Teil im Letzten Jahr *dreimal tauschen. *Hab nach 2-3 mal Spinnfischen in der Brandung,jedesmal Wassereinbruch im Schritt gehabt.Lief zwar alles auf Garantie,aber trotzdem:*No more!!! *Ok,kann sein,das ich einfach nur Pech hatte.Aber dreimal hintereinander??? Ab März geht die Jagd nach dem Ostseesilber wieder los,sollte die *Wathose* wieder versagen,schmeiß ich sie weg und hol mir eine andere.



....also ich habe im Letzten Jahr in Dänemark eine Ron Thompson Lagoon gekauft.
Das Ding ist undicht wie ein Teesieb. Ich hab`Sie bis jetzt mit Neoprenkleber nicht absolut dicht gekriegt 
Auf Nachfrage in verschiedenen Angelläden wurden meine Erfahrungen bestätigt !!!
Werde mir wohl in diesem Jahr noch eine weiter Hose zulegen müssen



Neopren: Simms 5mm mit Füßlingen....habe ich schon ne Ewigkeit: Null Probleme. Die Hose habe ich aber nur noch als Ersatz mit auf Reisen.



Behr, Comoran, Seahawk habe ich nasse Erfahrungen gemacht und ich peile jetzt nachdem irgendwann die Garantie abgelaufen ist die Tundra von Scierra die mach hoffentlich ihrem Namen alle Ehre für ca 180 Euro auch kein billiges Unterfangen oder die *Wathose* von Go Fishing für ca 90 Euro wäre auch ein Versuch Wert oder Bare 300 Euro auf den Tisch gelegt und weg mit der Bare für die nächsten Jahre ruhe.
Ich habe zur Zeit Seahawk - habe die allerdings schon 4 mal umgetauscht



Ich hatte die von Blue River und die war undicht und so schlecht verklebt das ich einen blutige Wade hatte



Ich trage das ganze Jahr eine atmungsaktive Vision Endurance (Füßling).

Wenn Neopren (im Bellyboat z.B.) trage ich eine BARE.

Beide Hosen kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.





abe seit ca.10Jahren eine Neopren mit Füßlingen von Hodginson;bisher überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt!! Außer,daß sie so langsam anfängt zu zwicken!! Naja,man wird im Alter ja auch nicht dünner!!



Seit 15 Monaten eine NoName von Angel-Aldi, immer noch dicht



Also ich hab eine von Cormoran und bin rundum zufrieden.
Ich fische sie seit etwa 2 Jahren und ich gehe mindestens 3mal pro Woche ins Wasser da ich direkt an der Küste wohne.Sie hat damals knappe 120€ gekostet und die Filzsohlen sind super und auch ist alles dicht.



Moinsen,
gucksu hier 
Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja weiter...
Ansonsten mein Tip

Bei Simms, Vision, Orvis, Loop, Bare oder Patagonia liegst Du nicht verkehrt. Die genannten Namen spielen aber schon ne eigene Preisliga. 
Wenn Du nur 1-5x pro Jahr in die Ostsee steigst, dann such Dir was billigeres! 

Greetz
Heiko


----------

